# Seiko Divers Lume



## peterhill (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi All

My first lume photos

No 1 is the SKXA33 Diver Automatic










No 2 is the SKA289 Diver Kinetic










Took under a standard reading lamp and it was dark outside

I shone the light at the watches for about 10 minutes then turned it away and took the photos

Regards Pete


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice shots Pete - I've never managed a decent lume shot :taz:

Paul


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Yes...Nice lume shots.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i can barely take photos in good light ,its a shame because my latest seiko has the best lume ive ever seen i have to leave it face down at night its so bright .

jason.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

jbw said:


> Yes...Nice lume shots.


Totally agree :yes:


----------



## RHB (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi Peter

Nice shots!

I was wondering where I might be able to get those display stands that you use?


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Cracking, are you going to get a group lume shot!? :lol:


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## peterhill (Apr 5, 2007)

Great lume shot 17bex

Love the way you used a long exposure to get the movement of the second hand those monsters do glow

Hi RHB the display stands are from ebay displays4jewellery but he has only got them in black velvet at the moment not leathertte


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Some great lume shots peter, wish i could get them that good. My OM very bright. Mind you the Divex is pretty close. I think the divex is all seiko parts though.

You can see how bright the OM and Divex are.


----------



## RHB (Sep 11, 2008)

peterhill said:


> Hi RHB the display stands are from ebay displays4jewellery but he has only got them in black velvet at the moment not leathertte


Cheers Peter, I'll keep an eye on that seller


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

other seiko lume


----------



## peterhill (Apr 5, 2007)

Group Lume shots


----------



## peterhill (Apr 5, 2007)

Group Lume a bit closer


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

peterhill said:


> Group Lume a bit closer


I will have to have a go with mine now!


----------

